

Announcing Kindle Fire HD and Development Resources - dazbradbury
http://www.amazonappstoredev.com/2012/09/kindle-tablets.html

======
fpgeek
Android 4.0.3 confirmed for the new devices:
<https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/fire/specifications.html>

But does that also imply no update for the original Kindle Fire?

